# Does Giving Brand Name Treats Ruin The Meaning of a Raw Diet?



## mynameisblc (May 8, 2012)

What can I give my dog as training treats?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I give string cheese, natural balance rolls, hot dogs(reluctantly) and cat kibble(TOTW venison/salmon) as tracking bait or training treats. The cheese is the highest value, and one of these days I'll get my dehydrator out and do some stinky liver treats. I don't buy commercial crunchies, my dogs don't like them much. As far as the reason I do feed raw is to control my dogs ingredient intake, but the treats I feed don't do much harm. I also found that the BilJac frozen roll is a very yummy(smelly) treat, but I don't give it often enough to make my dog not want it. I can't buy it in my state.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I buy the cheapest, crappy, puppy dry biscuits I can find and break then in half to use. 

Sometimes I use a handful of the cat's kibble (Blue Buffalo).

A little bit of junk it's gonna kill my dogs.


----------



## TCAP1 (Mar 28, 2012)

been thinking about the treat / training deal also. 
in my area to get a semi quality treat we are looking to spend @ $1 per ounce. thats $16 dollars a pound !

i've used cooked chicken as a high value for training. Also just bought a dehydrator & so far made some sweat potatoe chips and chicken strips (think i left it in to long though).


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I've baked beef liver at 350 for around 45 minutes and cut that up in small pieces and used that for treats. I recently did the same for duck hearts and my dogs loved it. It cost about $1.60 or $1.70 a lb. for it raw.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Like Jane I want to control what my dog eats, from meals to treats. The only commercial treat they get are zukes and natural balance rolls. They get a lot of cheese and dried meats/organs.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Cheese, dried meats (that I make), hot dogs for tracking, hamburger (for tracking), left over chicken/turkey/beef, sardines (at the end of my tracks), meat scraps and I buy these treats that are just dried lamb lung (made in USA). I also use hard boiled eggs at bed time.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Oh, and some of them enjoy frozen fruit, but I don't really use those as training treats.


----------



## mynameisblc (May 8, 2012)

Aren't hot dogs bad because they have high sodium? And I thought cheese was also bad for dogs... I'm confused


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

There are lots of dehydrated treats made out of meat. Just meat, nothing else. Bravo bites are great.
http://www.bravorawdiet.com/product/bonusbites/index.html

Crumps' out of Canada makes fantastic dried beef sticks.
http://www.gohealthypet.com/category-s/123.htm

I have also found treats made out of dehydrated green tripe.
Also, dehydrated blueberries are a big hit here


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My boy really likes those Bravo treats Sunflowers posted


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Courtney said:


> My boy really likes those Bravo treats Sunflowers posted


Aren't they great?
I had sticker shock the first time I saw what they cost, but then realized they go a looong way. 

I can break them into small pieces and Hans even likes to lick the "dust" off my hand when I have only that. The cod, especially, is stinky and a big hit. The liver treats give him the runs, so I go easy on those. 

It does take quite a lot of meat to make up one little bag of freeze dried, so I can understand why they would cost so much.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> Aren't they great?
> I had sticker shock the first time I saw what they cost, but then realized they go a looong way.
> 
> I can break them into small pieces and Hans even likes to lick the "dust" off my hand when I have only that. The cod, especially, is stinky and a big hit. The liver treats give him the runs, so I go easy on those.
> ...


Yeah, I think maybe $10.25 a bag, but there's alot in there and it's filled to the top. I like them because they can easily go in my pocket & not make a mess. I also have to watch the liver as well, right now we have the bison and he's in love. I will have to try the cod, the stinkier the better for him, like his beloved raw green tripe


----------

